# "weite" Radhose mit genug Bewegungsfreiheit



## GibsonLesPaul (5. Juli 2011)

Hi, 

ich suche eine weite Radhose mit viel Bewegungsfreiheit um auch ohne Probleme mal den Körper hinter den Sattel verlagern zu können.

Mich würde auch nicht stören darunter meine enge Gore Radlerhose anzuziehen. Ich brauch nur eine weite Hose, da ich ein Mückenmagnet bin und selbst wenn ich mir alles mit Autan eingesprüht hab, stechen sie mir durch die Radler in die Oberschenkel und in den Hintern...

Ich habs auf der letzten Tour mit einer recht engen Badeshort probiert, mit welcher ich aber immernoch am Sattel hängen geblieben bin und es in einer einzigen Katastrophe geendet ist^^

Ist das Höngenbleiben bei anständigen Bikeshorts besser gelöst?


----------



## Urbancylcer (5. Juli 2011)

Ich ziehe grundsätzlich keine engen Radhosen an da ich die nicht mag.
Ich kaufe mir entweder Shorts oder eine gute leichte Funktions-Trekkinghose in Outdoorläden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZJGuy (6. Juli 2011)

GibsonLesPaul schrieb:


> ....Ist das Höngenbleiben bei anständigen Bikeshorts besser gelöst?



Nicht wirklich.

So wie Urbancylcer mag ich auch keine engen Radshorts.

Aber sobald die Hose eine wenig weiter wird, hast du natürlich das Problem das diese am Sattel hängen bleibt (bleiben kann!). Kommt natürlich aber auf deine Definition "was ist weiter oder lässiger" an!


----------



## Floh (7. Juli 2011)

Ich habe zwei "weite" Radhosen, eine von Gonso und eine von Gore Bike Wear. Beide mit eingeknüpfter Hose mit Polster, beide Außenhosen sind Stretch-fähig und relativ glatt so daß sie gut rutschen wenn nötig.

Trotzdem bin ich wegen des weiten Schnitts der Überhose schon öfter am Sattel hängen geblieben, und meistens in Situationen wo mir das gar nicht gepasst hat 

Tatsächlich sind die engen Radhosen aus meiner Sicht also die mit mehr Bewegungsfreiheit, denn einschränken tun sie einen gar nicht wenn sie gut sitzen.
Trotzdem trage ich sie auch nicht gerne.


----------



## Toolkid (7. Juli 2011)

Sattel runter. Dann bleibt man auch nicht dran hängen.


----------



## leeresblatt (7. Juli 2011)

ne Reverb oder ähnliches dranbauen, und das Problem ist weg


----------



## Floh (7. Juli 2011)

Ja danke für den sachlichen Tip 
Man kann auch bei abgesenktem Sattel mit der Hose hängen bleiben, einfach weil die Hose dazu fähig ist. Z.B. nicht nur im Schritt sondern auch an den Beinen wenn man das Rad "kippen" muss.


----------



## Toolkid (7. Juli 2011)

Eine Hose ohne Taschen auf der Beininnenseite bleibt nicht am Sattel hängen. Um den Stoff im Schritt verhedderungsfrei vom Hinterrad über den Sattel zu bewegen, hilft es durch aus, wenn letzterer nicht auf Anschlag ausgezogen ist.

Oder fährst du sowas:


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (7. Juli 2011)

Naja, ne verstellbare Sattelstütze...super. DAfür bekomm ich ich 4 Hosen. Sprengt leider den Rahmen um weites.

Sattel runter. Nunja, es gibt auch Leute die Touren fahren die sie nicht ohnehin jeden Tag fahren und somit auch Passagen dabei sind bei denen man mal nicht schnell den Sattel verstellen kann.

Also ich suche def. Hosen, aber so wies aussieht bleiben da wohl nur enge Shorts


----------



## Floh (11. Juli 2011)

@Toolkid:  haha
Ich sach ja nur. Ist mir schon mal passiert. Fahrrad relativ schräg gestellt, Fahrer aufrecht, Reifen rutscht von Stufe seitlich ab, Sattelnase hängt im Hosenbein fest, Sche....sse 

Um zum Thema zurückzukehren: Gore Countdown Shorts in Mocca, gab´s beim Stadler runtergesetzt für 65 Euronen. Hab ich mir gekauft. Geilste Hose die ich je hatte. Die Gonso kann sich in die Ecke setzen und heulen was die Qualität des Polsters angeht.


----------



## BigA (11. Juli 2011)

Also da Du ja eine suchst sag ich dir mal was ich trage da ich auch kein Freund der "engen" bin . Zum einen die Troy Lee Designs xc air , ne Fox Campus II und noch eine Fox deren Name mir grade nicht einfällt . 
Bin mit allen drei sehr zufrieden .

Gruß Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

